# is the hd7750 good enough?



## rajhans (Apr 18, 2012)

Since i dont need a PSU with that im planning to save some money now and get a good graphics card later, because im investing on a whole PC.

I have seen some reviwes and it does run battlefield 3 on good enough settings.
Im planning to get a 20 or 22inch moniter and a phenomx6 processor.

Thanks.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 18, 2012)

For Battlefield 3 gaming benchmarks on this card, you can visit *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/155696-how-well-will-game-run-my-graphics-card.html
It can run Battlefield 3 at Low to Medium settings in Full HD or 720p. 

But still, if you are going to use this PC for gaming purposes, i would recommend you to go for a better Graphics Card than this by ditching the Phenom x6 processor and opting for a Phenom x4 or even an i3 2100


----------



## rajhans (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes i read your post, its very helpful. Good work 

Dont feel like spending a lot on a graphics card atm. I will get  good one maybe later.
I guess 7750 would be fine for now.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 18, 2012)

^^ Thank you 

It's your wish  It's good if you first build the Core of the system (CPU+MOBO+RAM+PSU+Cabinet) and then buy Graphics Card because a thing like GFX Card can be upgraded anytime but anything from the Core can't be upgraded easily


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 28, 2012)

Get the 6770 instead of 7750 if you want to save some money. As per the below chart, the difference between them is primarily seen in tessellation heavy games:

AMD Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition and Radeon HD 7750 Graphics Cards Review. Page 8 - X-bit labs


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 30, 2012)

at 1080p 7750 won't be a good card for bf3 and don't buy phenom 6 core either. Go for sandy bridge.


----------



## rajnusker (May 1, 2012)

HD 6770 is better than 7750. And get Intel Pentium G860, performs very good with discrete graphics card..


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2012)

^^ I think you better post here :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/153814-pure-gaming-pc-45k-scratch.html


----------

